# Strasburg Railroad, A buggy, and a goat.



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 1, 2008)

Strasburg Railroad Trip

Some of this isn’t rail-trip, but most of it is. Basically, about a month-month and a half ago, we were looking for a relatively inexpensive trip to get away from the stress of our current life situation. It had to be overnight, and while Amtrak trips were considered, the urgency of getting away for a while ruled out Amtrak trips, all of them seemingly at high buckets. So instead we settled on going to Strasburg, PA.

We got up at around 7:15 in the morning. This was amazing. I had set the alarm for such a wake up, but normally I tend to shut off the alarm while in such a degree of sleep that when I do wake up, I wonder why the alarm didn’t go off until I notice the physical switch has been switched off. This time, however, we were out of bed pretty fast. Even my extremely-hard-to-wake-up girlfriend managed to get up with some alacrity.

Said good bye to my sleepy father, we were out on the road immediately. We had contemplated taking the _Keystone_ to Lancaster and taxing, but we figured the cost would be much higher than driving- and money for us is a very scarce asset. This especially proved true when my father, who was in one of his very generous moods, told us that he would pay for fuel. So we set out, taking a bunch of scenic and not so scenic roads. Some of them made me wish I wasn’t driving, simply because I would have liked to pay more attention to the non-vehicular world around me.

Finally, getting off US-30 I was astonished when we proceeded to pull up behind a buggy pulled by a horse going about 15 miles an hour. Having absolutely no experience whatsoever with passing horse-propelled vehicles, I sat there wondering what to do. To my shock, a guy in a car first blasted me with a horn and then shot past me over the double yellow line. I then very carefully passed the buggy myself. I was astonished the animals didn't get spooked.

Shortly, we arrived at the Red Caboose Motel well in advance of check in time. We noticed a place giving horse and buggy rides, and Audrey expressed interest in checking them out. We then checked into the motel, and found out that, while we were very early check-in time wise, our room was, in fact, ready. We moved our stuff into the room... well, the caboose. The Caboose was number 5, painted in New York, New Haven, and Hartford livery. It was what they called a "Couple's Suite", or "Full Caboose".

It had a small sitting area with an arm-chair convertible (the smallest convertible I have ever seen), a TV, a small refrigerator, a microwave, some cabinets, and a table with chairs. The Bedroom was a bit tight with the queen bed, but adequate. The bathroom was tiny, and the shower was very poorly water-sealed, such that it constantly leaked when being used. The room was nice, but a bit in disrepair- some broken trim pieces, and the first of many many cracked windows we saw during this trip. One thing I noticed on the last day explained why I found the bed extremely comfortable. The mattress was a Kings Down Emerald Crown, a fantastic mattress if I do say so myself- it is, after all, the mattress on my bed at home!

We then walked around the yard looking at all the different cabooses there. We took a detour and visited the National Toy Train Museum. I was astonished by this place. Not the quality of the layouts (which was high) the extensiveness of their collection (it was extensive) or the all-encompassing literature in the library (it was pretty all encompassing). No, what surprised me was the gift shop. The gift shop was a small place selling some used magazines and some shirts. You see, I was expecting this place to simply be a glorified model train store. It wasn't, and I highly recommend it to anyone who visits the area.

We then went in for lunch at the motels dining-car (their restaurant is in a dining car...) and frankly, I was unimpressed. The service was exceptional, the food mediocre. I hate being forced to leave a nice tip for mediocre food. It doesn't happen often- bad food usually comes with bad service. Not so this place. It was amusing how it occasionally had some kind of mechanism make it rock back and forth. For the price, however, my greasy, tasteless hamburger was awful. It wasn't bad, but it was bad for $9.50!

Following that we then walked (to the astonishment of a few people I asked for directions) to the Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania. First, though, we walked into the Strasburg to pick up our tickets- I had forgotten the times I had reserved for. This place was pretty impressive, I have to say. The stuff inside the building was in decent shape, and they had some nice pieces there. I do, however, have to point out that there is a distinct lack of streamlined, light-weight equipment. This equipment, while some of it still rides the rails, is deserving of display for its historic significance. None of it, I repeat, none, was on display inside the museum.

The equipment in the yard was, frankly, even more interesting. Some of it really POed me, though. For example, we know the Museum received the last E60 from Amtrak in about '03. While I'm sure it was not in pristine shape at the time, there is no way it was as bad as this is! I mean, it had to be pretty fresh off the operating roster. It had to still be in near functional condition, did it not? This engine is now a forlorn, forgotten bucket of rust. The Stainless equipment looks good from afar, but up close is ravaged with rust, rot, and frankly, it is in such structurally bad condition in places that I am shocked they let people board it. One set of stairs on a Budd RDC was so bad it almost gave out under my weight! The Metroliner is also a car of such historical significance that it does not belong out in the yard!

After we were done with scouring every single bit of this attraction, including a working model steam locomotive in Stewert Junction, we went to the store. I bought myself two Pennsylvania Railroad T-shirts- they had my size. Then we went back to the motel and decided to take a horse-and-buggy ride for $20. It was interesting, let me tell ya. We also stopped by a place that sold fantastic home made root beer. I'd take this ride just to be made aware of the location of the root beer site.

When we got back to our motel, we ate dinner. I had a "Turkey Dinner", which involved turkey and stuffing mashed together with some extremely watery mashed potatoes. They then insulted me by not only charging $15.00 for this garbage, but charging separately for each refill of soda. Once again, however, good service dictated a decent tip. We then went and checked out both the petting zoo and playground. I admit it, we are kids at heart. We finally went to bed, the temperature finally low enough, and slept fairly soundly until 5:30.

At which point I was bolt upright. I came to the assumption that breakfast wouldn't be sold that early, and at 6:00 we decided to take a drive to Lancaster to the Amtrak station. This is the saddest station I have ever seen. I know the Amshacks are sad in their own way and the platform only stations are similarly sad in their own way. But this was different. For those who don't know it, the Lancaster station is in the old Pennsylvania Station. Except this building is in horrible disrepair. Mold, mildew, broken windows, rust, cracked masonry. It would be like seeing a once beautiful queen on the streets in torn clothes, raped, beaten, broke, and begging- still dignified, but heart broken. A redcap I talked to- even he seemed in place with the surroundings, in his leather jacket- said they were going to restore it. I hope so. Even the platforms are shortened and mostly fenced off. Of the 10 original tracks that ran through this station and 4 that served it, it is served by 2, 3 run through it, and there is one spur. Sad.

We got to the Strasburg, and ate breakfast. This was really the final straw. My breakfast was pretty good to be honest. Decent sausages, nice chocolate chip and banana pancakes, if a bit overcooked. My girlfriend ordered, however, a danish. She figured this would be a fairly fresh danish. It came out heated up still in its Sara Lee wrapper. I mean, you'd think the least they could do is take it out and put it on the plate they were dirtying anyway. This was ridiculous, seriously.

After checking out of our hotel and picking up another crate of the fantastic root beer, at around 10:00. I then decided that I would love to ride it a 3rd time in coach, in addition to the dining car and first class car. The ticket agent told me he could save me some money by exchanging my tickets for some kind of pass. But after playing with the computer for a while, he gave up, and simply gave us tickets for the 11 o'clock in coach complimentarily. Everyone at the Strasburg seemed nice and happy. Watching the old locomotive was awesome in and of itself.

The Genesis is a nice engine, and the old E/F engines are very pretty, but a steam engine seems like it is alive. Even in the rain it was an amazing experience. The coaches were beautiful inside and out. Even the rain could not damp our good time. The announcements were nice, the train ride magical. The ride was over all too soon, and we were out in the rain again.

We searched all the shops- they have a fantastic book store, but it is horrendously overpriced. We enjoyed the place, but the side attractions were not running because it was raining. Still, the time in between the 11:00 and 1:00 run passed quickly, and we soon boarded the train again to eat lunch. I was figuring the food would be mediocre at best, and I was wrong. The food was excellent, most of it pretty fresh. The servers were friendly, the food well presented. Classy. We heard almost the exact same spiel through the speakers, though. So much for unscripted.

We got off and burned up a few more hours of time, then boarded the 4:00 train in first class. Normally, at this time of year, they offer an open car, several coaches, one and a half dining cars, and one and half parlour cars. During the summer months, they offer this plus an additional car called "The President's Car", which is Reading's Business car, Car 10. With that service, you get to ride in that car and get free alcohol. Due to the second parlor being in service, they substituted the Presidents Car, so we got to ride in it, albeit paying for our liquor. Everyone else in first class, the fools, went up to the half-parlor car so they could hear the spiel. Us, having heard it twice already, were perfectly fine not hearing it. Infact, it was preferable. Instead, we carefully inspected this magnificent business car. A palace on the rails. We spent most of our time in Stateroom D, the smallest for the secretary.

On this last trip, and I really wish I had a picture of it, we were able to see the amazing anachronism of a meet of Norfolk & Western's 475 and its compliment of cars with Amtrak's Keystone, probably a slightly late 665. As if to salute, the Amtrak blasted its horn, and 475 tooted its whistle in answer. I wonder what the passengers on the Keystone thought. I bet the Amtrak engineer envied the driver of 475.

After getting back, we went back to the motel... I was slightly tipsy from the liquor xD... and sat around for a bit playing with goats and taking pictures. Finally, Audrey declared me sober and we went home.

Yes, Strasburg as a town is a tourist trap. But dangit, its a NICE tourist trap.

As for that goat... it was in the petting zoo and was fantastically enamored of the straw I handed him while rejecting the identical straw at its feet. Pictures to follow very very soon..


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 1, 2008)

Part One: Before Strasburg RR

Firstly, the Caboose:







For Eric- Rivets:

⁃






A Very old 10-6






This is a horse, of course, of course. (And even he's never heard of a talking horse...)






This is a real horses a- I mean, this is from the buggy ride.






This a bad picture of me taken while my bad girlfriend made even badder jokes.


----------



## MrEd (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the nice report. No deep dish pizza in PA.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 1, 2008)

*Part Two: Strasburg, excluding the last run.*

A couple of things...






This is revenge for the picture of me.






I meant to take a picture of my meal. Unfortunately, it was too good.






*Walkthrough*

The Dining Car






Coach Car green (there were several identical cars like this...






Coach Car Red






Open Air Car






The Engine


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 1, 2008)

*Part 3: The Private Car's Public Areas*

Hallway Facing Forward






Kitchen






Dining Room, Facing Forward






Dining Room, Facing Backwards






Servents Hallway






Observation Area, Facing rearward






Observation Area, Facing Forward






The Car Itself:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 1, 2008)

*Part 4: Private Car's Private Areas:*

The Bathroom. It included a shower, by the way.






Master Bedroom: (yes. it has an upholstered toilet!
















Second Bedroom:





















Stateroom D: Where we stayed.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 1, 2008)

*Part 5: Some other stuff.*

This horse doesn't like me.






A Picture of the Strasburg Yard from the Red Caboose. Thanks to Leica's Vario-Elmarit zoom lens.






This is a rooster. Don't be chicken.






In her own words, "Bahhhhh!"






A prospective lamb chop.






You're getting very sheepy...






You still shouldn't be chicken...


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 1, 2008)

*And Lastly, the goat.*


----------



## Corvidophile (Jun 1, 2008)

And now, my take.

Be warned, I am not as eloquent in my wording, nor as loving of trains, as Jesse is. There are quite a few repeated pictures as well, but seeing as I describe them (and pretty much everything else) pretty differently, I figured it'd be ok.

JUST GOT BACK FROM STRASBURG. IT WAS GOOD. We only spent two days and a night there, but it was ACTION-PACKED, LET ME TELL YOU.

IN FACT, I WILL.

I had no idea what to expect from this when we started out. It was a two-and-a-half-hour long drive up there, out to the middle of the boonies in Pennsylvania. It was really touristy in a lot of areas. There were actual working Amish farms and stuff, but then there were "actual working Amish farms and stuff" with large billboards pointing towards them and doofuses (like us) hanging around the vicinity with cameras in one hand and money in the other, if you catch me. THE TRAPS WERE STILL FUN, THOUGH.

The motel we stayed in was a plot of land with a bunch of old cabooses plonked down on it in three lines. There were converted into cheesy rooms, and there was a cheesy old dining car with _freaking awful for its price_ food, and even a cheesy petting zoo and buggy ride station nearby. I LIKED IT. RELEVANT PICTURES:






Note the Amish vending machines and "GRATUITIES ACCEPTED" plate right beneath the horse's behind. |D






We were staying in the red New Haven caboose right there.






The horses that drew the buggy that we rode like chumps. It wasn't that bad a deal actually, ten bucks a person for a 30-something minute ride around the local farms, who all happened to serve food that was recommended to us several times by the lady driving the cart. We sprung for the homemade root beer, both because we were thirsty and we were curious. IT WAS GOOD. REAL' GOOD. It hardly tasted like A&W or Mug or anything, it was barely sweetened at all and sort of.. Spicy, I guess I'd call it? Very deep flavour, too.






Jesse having an ~intimate moment~ with this horse. He of course disagrees with this depiction, but I say so.

We didn't take pictures of the inside of the caboose because of D'OH. Here's a website full of others' photos of the place though. Near the bottom there are pictures of the toy train museum we went to, too.

http://www.offroaders.com/Destinations/Lan...boose-Motel.htm

On the first day we explored the motel grounds, buggying and petting and lounging and museuming and eating. We got up at around 7:00 and headed out by 8:00, and by the time we arrived, it as around 11:00, so the first thing we did was eat lunch in the dining car. It was meh, to say the best. My sandwich was pretty good for the first few bites and quickly got boring, but that's honestly my average response to restaurant food, so I can't really judge by that. Jesse ordered a burger, which is pretty impossible to screw up. ..What, are you expecting me to write about how they managed to screw it up anyway? NO, GO AWAY, THAT COMES LATER. THE BURGER WAS FINE. )8<

After that we walked over to the adjacent National Toy Train Museum. IT WAS FULL OF TOY TRAINS, WOULD YOU BELIEVE IT? I was "Pfft" and Jesse was "YES!!!," because he obviously likes trains and had a large set of toy ones and I'm pretty much indifferent. It was a nice little museum though, and they had this old guy who gave a demonstration using a very complicated toy on how exactly a steam locomotive worked. He heated it using kerosene burning in it and it puffed out steam as it went around an oval track and everything.

Then we messed around with the buggy ride and the purchasing of the rootbeer, and went to the larger Railroad Museum of Pennsylvania. It.. it was full of trains throughout history, what can I say? xD;; There was one engine in particular sitting outside that was apparently really freaking old and somewhat unique because of the use of rivets in its construction as opposed to welding.






It's the freaking ugly one in the center. I'm sure all of you will likely scathe me for calling it hideous, but hey.

I like the way old steam engines look, but nothing else. Everything else is a boring machine to me. Thankfully, this place had a ton of those guys, so I was pretty happy with visiting. We walked to it from the motel by the way, since it was only 3/4's of a mile away and we like walking. We didn't count on the fact that there would be horse crap all over the road, which we would have to avoid at the same time as avoiding cars and the buggies producing it. |D On the way back, we stopped to look at some cows laying down nearby and I SHOCKED MYSELF ON AN ELECTRIC FENCE. AGAIN. THE FIRST TIME IT HAPPENED I WAS 12 OR SOMETHING AND I WAS LOOKING AT COWS THAT TIME, TOO. YOU'D THINK I WOULD'VE LEARNED OR SOMETHING.


----------



## Corvidophile (Jun 1, 2008)

We went back to the hotel, once more dancing around horse patties, and had dinner in the caboose. It was really freaking bad. Not just for the price, but really freaking bad all on its own. I had fish and chips and Jesse had some turkey dinner special, and the mashed potatoes it came with were made of only water and potatoes. That's it. I got some too because I substituted them for the coleslaw that usually came with my meal, and I tried making them better by adding butter packets and some salt, BUT TO NO AVAIL. THEY WERE BAD THROUGH AND THROUGH. My fish was pretty bad, too. IT WAS JUST BAD OVERALL.

Forgot to mention, we tried to shower before dinner, but found out a little too late to go up and ask that there wasn't any shampoo or conditioner in the room. My hair was absolutely disgusting. xD;; USUALLY I DON'T MIND IT BEING GREASY, I'll sometimes go for a week and a half without showering, but this was a different type of greasy once I had gotten my head wet and not cleaned it. It was thick and heavy and a little slimey and you probably don't want me describing this to you type greasy. Once it dried it wasn't that bad, but still much worse than it was before I'd showered. Also, the shower itself was stupid. All it had was a sort of lip in the floor between two and three inches high and a barely the right size curtain that always actively tried to not stay stuck to the walls separating it from the rest of the bathroom, so of course it flooded quite a bit.

After that we just sort of goofed around until 11:00 or so, at which point we were bored, so we went to sleep.

The next day after breakfast, which was so blatantly microwaved that my danish arrived on a tea plate still in its plastic Sarah Lee wrapper (Jesse's pancakes were actually cooked, though), we headed out (this time by car to avoid being fertilized) to Lancaster station, a real train station and specifically not an attraction. In fact, the place looked like crap, to be honest. Everything was rusting and full of holes and large parts of it were abandoned and taken over by finches and pigeons. We wouldn't even ride the elevator down to the platforms because we were scared of its integrity, that's how bad it was. It was really sad, because it was apparently a grand old building in its time before people stopped taking care of it.

After that, we went to the Strasburg Railroad. Basically, this was another tourist trap consisting of a plaza full of shops and little attractions all themed around a still-working century old steam train that pulled you around at 20 miles an hour for a little bit on a talking tour of its own history and the history of the area. It was really nice, though the commentary was cheesy and heavily scripted, which kind of irked me because it says specifically in their little brochure that the ride is unscripted. I WILL QUOTE: "That's right, this is a real railroad operation, not a make-believe attraction. There are no animated characters. No hired actors. So scripts. Just authentic railroaders with great stores to tell." LIARS, I RODE YOUR TRAIN THREE TIMES AND YOU SAID THE SAME STUFF EVERY TIME. We wanted to do one of the attractions too, the push car, but it was canceled because it was raining a bit.

We ended up taking three rides on it, as there were different things you got by riding in different cars for different prices. First we rode in regular coach, Then in the dining car for lunch, and finally in first class, WHICH BECAUSE WE WERE LUCKY, was bumped up to super duper first class because their regular first class car wasn't operating that day. That thing normally goes for $45 a person, we got to ride it for $19 a person. SCORE. It was a crapload of fun. The lunch in the dining car was fantastic, by the way. Because of me being picky as hell all I got was a simple chicken and stuff wrap, but it was done really well, and it came with some _insanely good applesauce_ (I am not kidding) and really good carrot cake. Jesse got a roast beef sandwich and that was really good, too. Also more applesauce and a cheesecake.

RELEVANT PICTURES:






Back end of the super duper first class car.






Engine.






..More engine.






MOAR ENGINE.


----------



## Corvidophile (Jun 1, 2008)

A seat in the first class car.






Lounge of the first class car.


























More general pictures of it.






The open car.






Coach.


----------



## Corvidophile (Jun 1, 2008)

Dining car.






LOOKIN' COOL WITH LEMONADE. BEWARE OF MY GREASY, NOW IMPOSSIBLE TO STAND MOP TOP.

And then we went back to the motel, packed our bags, and skedaddled. Not before paying another visit to the animals, though.






Jesse looking very pleased with himself after finishing a staring session with the horse from before.






A rooster with some cool ankles.











OM NOM NOM NOM











One of two lambs they had there and their bossy as hell mother. Really, she pushed them out of the way and made these hilariously deep bleats whenever somebody tried to feed them, SHE WAS MEAN.

We got home at around eight or nine and went to bed, AND THAT'S ABOUT IT.


----------



## p&sr (Jun 1, 2008)

Corvidophile said:


> And now, my take.
> We went back to the hotel, once more dancing around horse patties, and had dinner in the caboose. It was really freaking bad. Not just for the price, but really freaking bad all on its own. I had fish and chips and Jesse had some turkey dinner special, and the mashed potatoes it came with were made of only water and potatoes.... THEY WERE BAD THROUGH AND THROUGH. My fish was pretty bad, too. IT WAS JUST BAD OVERALL.
> 
> Everything was rusting and full of holes and large parts of it were abandoned and taken over by finches and pigeons. We wouldn't even ride the elevator down to the platforms...
> ...


Dear Corvidophile, Welcome to the Group, and Thank You for this outstanding narrative report of your recent adventures. You really make it come to life, almost like being there. Makes me glad I'm not, in fact. But so glad you enjoyed the Trip!

Wishing you well on all your future Adventures.

PS -- Rule #1 is that Trains are always Fun. No excuses. In case they're not, you have to find something fun or funny about why they were not.

Rule #2 is that Trains are always Cool. No matter if they're old or clunky or don't run or don't have plumbing. If they have wheels (or used to) that's good enough.

Next time I'm in the area, I'd want to see that Toy Train Museum you described. Definitely Cool, and "one-of-a-kind".


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Aloha

I just had a rough week of graduations(7 in 5 days) , and am still tired, but I wanted to say Mahalo for this report (especially rivets) even it it is only a motor  I see she is by the road and maybe in better shape than when I saw it Some years a go (13?)

Mahalo


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 2, 2008)

Corvidophile said:


> I was "Pfft" and Jesse was "YES!!!," because he obviously likes trains and had a large set of toy ones and I'm pretty much indifferent


Have you considered helping him build scenery for his toy trains?



Corvidophile said:


> There was one engine in particular sitting outside that was apparently really freaking old and somewhat unique because of the use of rivets in its construction as opposed to welding.


I believe that's because welding hadn't been invented and/or perfected at the time that locomotive was in place.

And I thought that there are plenty of steam locomotives that are riveted, but there probably weren't very many models of electric locomotive that were riveted.



Corvidophile said:


> We didn't count on the fact that there would be horse crap all over the road, which we would have to avoid at the same time as avoiding cars and the buggies producing it.


Colonial Williamsburg is similarily annoying. Except that some of the streets in Williamsburg have very, very little automobile traffic.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Corvidophile said:


> And now, my take.
> Be warned, I am not as eloquent in my wording, nor as loving of trains, as Jesse is. There are quite a few repeated pictures as well, but seeing as I describe them (and pretty much everything else) pretty differently, I figured it'd be ok.





> There was one engine in particular sitting outside that was apparently really freaking old and somewhat unique because of the use of rivets in its construction as opposed to welding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aloha

Rivets is old, and one of a kind, she was built as a test engine in 1934 making her 73 years old, wish I looked as good now and I am not yet 70. I won't fault you for missing the beauty of this motor, Thankfully the designer (Raymond Loewy) for the other 36 motors did see the potential, and welded and smoothed her shape. The last one of these motors saw service in 1983. That over 50 years moving people between NYC and Washington DC, and last few years also to Perth Amboy

Did you also see the restored GG-1 4935 inside the shed as a comparison.

Anyway Mahalo for your thoughts

Eric


----------



## Corvidophile (Jun 3, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> Corvidophile said:
> 
> 
> > I was "Pfft" and Jesse was "YES!!!," because he obviously likes trains and had a large set of toy ones and I'm pretty much indifferent
> ...



I'd like to and it sounds like fun, but unfortunately I have my hands completely full at the moment trying to build costumes for a living. That, and he hasn't touched them in years. Many years. Centimeter high pile of dust on top type years. He has a fairly plain setup right now, basically an irregularly shaped table painted kelly green, with tracks overlayed and some little houses and various Hot Wheels style cars. I believe it's HO, and no, none of the items around are to scale with the trains. xD It was a project he had with his dad many years ago that died off when his dad had the reality slap of realizing just how much money he was putting into this when he found himself eyeing a thousand dollar train car.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 3, 2008)

Its almost all Lionel O-gauge. Its a decent layout, but a few of the engines need repairs (A CSX GP45, a Rio Grande E or F, and an Amtrak E-series). Infact, I only have two good engines (an Amtrak RS-type switcher and the Lionel B&O George Washington). I also have a set of K-Line Budd RDCs in Amtrak Phase II but they never worked. I'm running it through an ancient ZW transformer. Lots of Gargave rail too. But really, it needs tons of money put into it to make it a decent set and I simply don't have it.

As for the engine that she's talking about (its a specific engine, rather than a car) it is that streamlined C&O steam engine special edition Lionel came out with in the mid-90s, and it was more like $3000 than $1000.

I might get back into the hobby, but probably with HO rather than O gauge, and not in the near future.


----------



## Corvidophile (Jun 3, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Its almost all Lionel O-gauge.
> As for the engine that she's talking about (its a specific engine, rather than a car) it is that streamlined C&O steam engine special edition Lionel came out with in the mid-90s, and it was more like $3000 than $1000.



Pfft, way to completely discredit me in one post.


----------

